
Twitter Bug allows me to increase my followers for some hours - karyboy
http://blog.karneshmehra.com/twitter-bug-allows-me-to-increase-my-followers-for-some-hours/
======
Gurrewe
I was able to increase my followers-count with a few hundred. Then "You are
unable to follow more people at this time. Learn more here" happened. :(

~~~
karyboy
There is a follow limit for each day , thats why you get this message

~~~
stevewillows
is the limit around 700?

~~~
karyboy
I dont know the exact number , but it must be around this figure

~~~
stevewillows
I did it from the main view of the feed where it also shows suggested people.
It also ran the script on an ex-girlfriend and a good friend of mine.

Nice catch!

------
Daviey
Not that I agree that this is a good thing to do.... but why this way, and not
via the API?

------
higherpurpose
I assume Twitter can easily revert the followers to the original amount on
this one.

------
shalalala
Seems to be fixed now.

~~~
karyboy
I can still increase the followers count ...

~~~
mide765
Me too.

~~~
benjy1
Works for me, such a funny bug issue.

------
SymbianSyMoh
Awesome and Yes, it's so easy to be fixed

